# What is Anderson Silva's Status now??



## lucifora (May 28, 2009)

I still think he is (at least one of) the best pound for pound fighters despite his poor performance against Chael Sonnen. A few people on the board have said that GSP is now the undisputed P4P champ, GSP has lost though and Silva has not so how does that match up?? GSP does dominate using his wrestling, but contrary to the way Chael used his, GSP tends to solve and usually has boring decision victories. I'm not saying Silva has been entertaining in his last 3 or 4 fights but he does tend to finish fighters and puts on a more of a dominating display. Rather than GSPs lay and pray style.


Not trying to take anything away from GSP, hes definitely the best at 170 and I do think if anyone he has the tools to beat Anderson. I'm just trying to see why the same people that a month or two ago were backing Anderson have now jumped ship even though he won.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Poor performances happen,who cares?The guy hasn't been beaten in how long?He had bad ribs, couldn't move, couldn't stop takedowns because of it and people are already second guessing him...and he won!

Form is temporary and class is permanent. 

He's p4p the top 2 greatest fighter on the planet


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

FYI, Silva is not undefeated he has 4 losses on his record (more than GSP). If there's anything that Silva's fight with Sonnen proved it's that GSP would definitely beat Silva in a p4p fight, and so he has to be #1 in my eyes. 
Silva could be argued anywhere from 2-4 in the rankings i think, next to Fedor and Jose Aldo.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

GSP does not lay n pray bro. Anderson is still a beast, it's just that Chael's wrestling is that good. When a fighter has wrestling on that level, they are impossible for almost anyone to beat. You need to have wrestling close to as good or have awesome Jitz to counter it. Mia is probably the worst match up for Sonnen. Anderson is actually a pretty good match up for Sonnen. I think GSP is the best and would beat Anderson but I have always thought that.


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

lucifora said:


> I still think he is (at least one of) the best pound for pound fighters despite his poor performance against Chael Sonnen. A few people on the board have said that GSP is now the undisputed P4P champ, GSP has lost though and Silva has not so how does that match up?? GSP does dominate using his wrestling, but contrary to the way Chael used his, GSP tends to solve and usually has boring decision victories. I'm not saying Silva has been entertaining in his last 3 or 4 fights but he does tend to finish fighters and puts on a more of a dominating display. Rather than GSPs lay and pray style.
> 
> 
> Not trying to take anything away from GSP, hes definitely the best at 170 and I do think if anyone he has the tools to beat Anderson. I'm just trying to see why the same people that a month or two ago were backing Anderson have now jumped ship even though he won.


I feel you man. He is still the P4P king in my book. The man had injured ribs, and was getting smashed on for 4 rounds and still pulled of the victory. He is the greatest MMA fighter in the world!



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> FYI, Silva is not undefeated he has 4 losses on his record (more than GSP). If there's anything that Silva's fight with Sonnen proved it's that GSP would definitely beat Silva in a p4p fight, and so he has to be #1 in my eyes.
> Silva could be argued anywhere from 2-4 in the rankings i think, next to Fedor and Jose Aldo.


How the hell do you know he can beat Silva?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I had GSP ahead of Silva prior to that fight. If anything it just solidified that I was right all along.

GSP is now without a doubt solo on top of the P4P ladder after the Sonnen fight. No question about it.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If things had played out as they should have after all the pre-fight, during fights hype of GSP v Silva..Silva willing to move down..before Dana muttered "Anderson Silva doesn't deserve GSP." 

We would probably already have just watched Anderson Silva Vs GSP at 170lbs, now that fight is gone. It's about money Dana White won't GSP get tested by Anderson Silva. GSP's cleaned out the division and there are recycled fighters waiting in line to fight him next.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Five rounds and how many times did Chael get tagged. GSP is a phenomenal fighter and I give him mad respects. But "The Spider" will end it with a strike. You can count on it. His level of fighting is far beyond anybodys. He can improvise and as shown fight to the end without breaking physically and mentally. On top of that he's up two weight classes pretty much. Still a fight we gotta see, but man I have to see a A. Silva vs Shogun and JBJ matchup.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Poor performances happen,who cares?The guy hasn't been beaten in how long?He had bad ribs, couldn't move, couldn't stop takedowns because of it and people are already second guessing him...and he won!
> 
> Form is temporary and class is permanent.
> 
> He's p4p the top 2 greatest fighter on the planet


he wouldn't have been able to stop the takedowns even if had good ribs.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

YousefTheGreat said:


> How the hell do you know he can beat Silva?


Because Sonnen dominated Silva for 23 minutes and would have won if he had any BJJ skills. GSP is a better striker, wrestler, and BJJ practictioner than Sonnen without question. GSP wouldnt have been caught in that triangle, and he would have walked out of that cage the Champion. 
You'd have to be pretty delusional to think otherwise at this point IMO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think GSP could even beat Okami.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

that's what an off night looks like when you're the best. you get beat up pretty bad and still win. He didn't lose, because he is better than chael, i think he would beat gsp big time. GSP's subs aren't that good, so i don't think he could finish him on the ground, and surely couldn't beat him in stand up. Silva is still absolutely #1 if you ask me.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Poor performances happen,who cares?The guy hasn't been beaten in how long?He had bad ribs, couldn't move, couldn't stop takedowns because of it and people are already second guessing him...and he won!
> 
> Form is temporary and class is permanent.
> 
> He's p4p the top 2 greatest fighter on the planet


i wasn't buying the ribs stuff because that seems to be the new thing now. Everyone complains after a ufc fight. Which means everyone, I guess, comes into a fight with injuries. Chael had food poisoning the week leading up to the fight and im sure that affected him.


Now moving on,... how many fighters do you know (not you, but im talking to the masses of mmaforums) that can take a beating for four and a half rounds and still pull out a win at the last possible second. Not many....


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Because Sonnen dominated Silva for 23 minutes and would have won if he had any BJJ skills. GSP is a better striker, wrestler, and BJJ practictioner than Sonnen without question. GSP wouldnt have been caught in that triangle, and he would have walked out of that cage the Champion.
> You'd have to be pretty delusional to think otherwise at this point IMO.


Well you have to consider that Sonnen is heavier and taller then GSP, and a better wrestler(Yea It's true). The size difference alone can change the whole fight. GSP will not be able to take shots from Silva, EVER!!!! even if it is a couple before he gets taken down(If he does get taken down) he will finish GSP because of length, size, accuracy, and power. Silva is not stupid, he will use his advantage and he will strike GSP to death i'd bet on it! You have to understand that just because sonnen did this to silva, doesn't mean GSP will! they are different.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Nonetheless, has Chael Sonnen come out is able to hurt anyone with his stand-up, daze anyone of the opening bell? 

Sonnen popped him cleanly with an open shot on the button - on Anderson Silva, the most prolific striker UFC history. A guy renowned for both avoiding shots and landing shots with crisp accuracy and power off the bell. 

If and when the rematch happens he's not going to get an opportunity to just come off the bell and tag Anderson on the chin and have Anderson throw haymakers in R1. That was anyone's opportunity if they wanted to beat up Anderson.

If Vitor was fighting that Anderson, that would of been over in the first round.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

lucifora said:


> *Rather than GSPs lay and pray style.*


There should be a script banning anyone who uses the the word GSP and "laynpray" In the same sentence. The guy Is one of the most active on the ground ever! Even more so than Sonnen which was happy staying In guard.

And GSP was already ahead of Silva on the P4P before this fight.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Anderson solidified his position as best p4p, despite taking a kicking for 4 and a half rounds he still managed to pull out a triangle and win. He was 2 mins away from losing his title and he found a way to win instead of giving up.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

GSP would destroy Silva ... anyone with top level wrestling and BJJ defense would. 

GSP IMO happens to be an even better MMA wrestler than Sonnen ... I doubt you would see Sonnen dominate other top level wrestlers like Kos, Hughes and Fitch on the mat like GSP did, it takes an insane level of talent to repeatedly get an NCAA Div I champ pinned on his back let alone keep him there. 

Even if GSP isn't as good a wrestler as Sonnen, it's irrelevant because Silva's TDD has always been mediocre... he got easily taken down by freaking Lutter. The man has just been lucky enough to be spend his entire career in a division with next to ZERO wrestling talent until Sonnen showed up. I don't think after 117 anyone can doubt GSP would put Silva on his back as easily as Sonnen did, like a lot of us have been claiming.

In fact I pretty much knew how the Sonnen fight would play out too, wrestler dumps Silva on his head and tools him badly for a long time, to the surprise of all Silva worshipers who just don't see the fundamental style clashes in MMA; but eventually he gets subbed late as always due to his crappy sub defense. But will Silva be able to sub a fellow BJJ BB like GSP who has survived and torn apart the likes of BJ Penn's guard? I highly doubt it ... Silva's in for a long night if this fight happens, and I've been saying it long before the Sonnen fight.

Bottomline GSP #1 p4p, 2nd Anderson and 3rd Fedor, though talent wise I still feel Fedor is the best but he did lose recently.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

lucifora said:


> I still think he is (at least one of) the best pound for pound fighters despite his poor performance against Chael Sonnen. A few people on the board have said that GSP is now the undisputed P4P champ, GSP has lost though and Silva has not so how does that match up?? GSP does dominate using his wrestling, but contrary to the way Chael used his, GSP tends to solve and usually has boring decision victories. I'm not saying Silva has been entertaining in his last 3 or 4 fights but he does tend to finish fighters and puts on a more of a dominating display. Rather than GSPs lay and pray style.
> 
> 
> Not trying to take anything away from GSP, hes definitely the best at 170 and I do think if anyone he has the tools to beat Anderson. I'm just trying to see why the same people that a month or two ago were backing Anderson have now jumped ship even though he won.


I think GSP actually puts on more dominant performances. He does what Chael did to Anderson to every single person which to me is as dominant as it gets.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Funny, when GSP was under pressure, he wilted and got beat by a second rate midget.

Silva goes under pressure, he guts it out and pulls out the victory. Hm, who is pound for pound again?

Listen, prior to this Sonnen fight, Anderson had the most UFC wins..UFC record, had the longest streak, UFC record, had the most title defenses in a row, UFC record, most accurate striker in UFC history, only lost 2 rounds in his entire UFC career. All UFC fights either ended in devestating finishes of complete dominance.

He is ALLOWED to have a bad showing. And here is what half of you lame shit pretentious Chael Sonnen fans don't understand, when you wake up from your fantasy world where championship fights are 23 minutes long...you'll soon realize that Anderson Silva has been the most dominant fighter in UFC history.

Not to mention, he has shown different portions of his game that we haven't seen yet. One, he can take punishment. Two, he has an incredible gas tank. Three, he has an incredible chin. Four, the guy has CHAMPIONSHIP heart...that's right, heart. Add ALL of those to the game that we previously knew he had, and it would makes him more versitile and a more dangerous fighter.

Yes, he is the best fighter in the world. No, GSP would not beat him at MW or catchweight, and no, Fedor or Jose Aldo are not ranked ahead of him. What are you people ******* retarded? p4p is NOT an overall career status. Jose Aldo hasen't done NEARLY enough in the sport to be ahead of Anderson. And Fedor lost, he lost people. Get over it. You cannot have a guy ranked in the top 2 p4p fighters in the world after taking a loss to a B-level opponent. It just doesn't happen. If ANYTHING, the Fedor loss solidified GSP's spot for the #2, but Anderson remains and will remain the best fighter in the world until he loses. Plain and simple. It's a hard pill to swallow for those banking on Silva losing, but it's the god honest truth. Trust me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Funny, when GSP was under pressure, he wilted and got beat by a second rate midget.
> 
> Silva goes under pressure, he guts it out and pulls out the victory. Hm, who is pound for pound again?
> 
> ...



He lost.. HE LOST PEOPLE!!! :sarcastic12:

Gsp has lost before. Anderson silva has lost before... and arnt the 2 best p4p fighters?? Cmon dude most of the time i can see the logic you use but thats just retarded.


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Funny, when GSP was under pressure, he wilted and got beat by a second rate midget.
> 
> Silva goes under pressure, he guts it out and pulls out the victory. Hm, who is pound for pound again?
> 
> ...


Well said, rep+


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

They haven't lost in over what..4-5 years? Fedor lost a little over a month ago. Fedor's past accomplishment, in my eyes, still ranks him in the top 5, without question. But when you're discussing top fighters in the world, but the fact is he actually lost his fight. The idea people are still ranking him ahead of Anderson or GSP is completely ridiculous. 

And you know what I meant, stop picking at straws.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think age it catching up with Silva, if he looses his speed even just a little then he needs to change his style and start to hold is hands up higher to protect himself on his feet else he will start to come out second best in his stand up, if he dont chance his style he will not be champ for much longer, at the very best I think he has another 2 title defences left in him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Anderson Silva will not lose that belt, mark my word on that. I don't care how old he gets, an aging Anderson Silva can and would beat anyone in the MW division and it's been that way for years.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anderson Silva will not lose that belt, mark my word on that. I don't care how old he gets, an aging Anderson Silva can and would beat anyone in the MW division and it's been that way for years.


Yea because he just gets better and better with age, to think that he will be the best MW forever and that the age is not going to effect the performances he produces is fcuking retarded, Silvas main strength is his speed and he is not getting any faster the older he gets.

in fight sports such as MMA at around 26 you mature into full strength around 28 to 32 you are in your very peak, 33 to 34 you can maintain at the top, after that you will start to slow down and fall from the best physical health you have ever been in.

You dumb ass opinion that Silva will defy the laws of ageing is so fcuking stupid, if you seriously believe that you really are a delusional dumb fcuk.


----------



## nni (Jul 28, 2010)

What is his status after defending his title one more time? Uhm, let me think. What was he before that fight? #1 P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> They haven't lost in over what..4-5 years? Fedor lost a little over a month ago. Fedor's past accomplishment, in my eyes, still ranks him in the top 5, without question. But when you're discussing top fighters in the world, but the fact is he actually lost his fight. The idea people are still ranking him ahead of Anderson or GSP is completely ridiculous.
> 
> And you know what I meant, stop picking at straws.


Well i agree with most of your post some things i disagree on BUT not because i think your wrong but instead just cause we have different outlooks on things.

yeah i get that but at some point it was only 1 day,2days,3 days since they lost. In GSP's case i dont think he really dropped that much in the rankings after the loss to Serra if he dropped at all. I remember most people still thinking that GSP is one of the best in the world and that it was no more then a fluke loss. IMO GSP's loss was ALOT more devastating then Fedors was so we should give Fedor the benefit of the doubt that alot of people gave GSP.(Im not necessarily saying you did). Lets give the man some time and some fights to see how he looks before we use that fight as an example of him not being 1 of the top p4p fighters. Its not Fedors fault that his loss came alot later then the rest of the p4p fighters in the world has... He is almost a victim of his own success in some way. Also GSP's loss was about 3 years ago not 4-5... Though your point is still valid.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Funny, when GSP was under pressure, he wilted and got beat by a second rate midget.
> 
> Silva goes under pressure, he guts it out and pulls out the victory. Hm, who is pound for pound again?
> 
> ...


I agree with the points made here. Still had to sift through the bullshit and pretentiousness to find those points though :thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Still top 2 P4P with GSP. Sure he had a bit of an off night but he was injured and keeping with it and then sinking in an excellent triangle proved he can win in tough situations. 

Everyone knows his weakness is wrestling but not one fighter has been able to defeat him yet with that knowledge. That is why I still want to see a GSP fight, it would let us see if GSP is smart and capable enough to control Silva while avoiding submission.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

top five definetly but fedor is still at the top imo. gsp has been tko'ed and AS has been dominated and beat before. if you wanna go record wise, fedor is still a bit above gsp and silva. although i think gsp is ahead of silva right now.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Hard to say...Silva is still the man. Look at how long Fedor was at the top of the list, even though he almost always looks mortal in his fights. Silva's not one to take punishment, and he endured a lot in his last match, I also believe he was injured. I got Silva and GSP both at the top.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

listen up noobs, his latest performance was a victory over sonnen. He is now 12-0 in the UFC and has defended his belt 7 times.

NO ONE in the UFC comes close to him and his P4P status will not change just because sonnen put on a good performance.

Damn sonnen nuthuggers are popping up everywhere trying to change the rules of the game.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> top five definetly but fedor is still at the top imo. gsp has been tko'ed and AS has been dominated and beat before. if you wanna go record wise, fedor is still a bit above gsp and silva. although i think gsp is ahead of silva right now.


Before that last fight which, like it or not, that was way off from every single Anderson Silva that's ever fought before - he probably didn't have the reflexes - busted up ribs seems pretty damn likely. Fighters don't just walk up to him and punch him on the chin, cleanly. On the absolute contrary of any fighter ever to step in the Octagon.

Silva's been subbed and DQ'ed before. He hasn't really been outstruck around before - he lost by a nice triangle once, he got a once in a lifetime type standing submission attacked, he lost by knocking out Yushin Okami the wrong way. --- but never got beat up and lost - like GSP v Hughes and Serra, respectively.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Before that last fight which, like it or not, that was way off from every single Anderson Silva that's ever fought before - he probably didn't have the reflexes - busted up ribs seems pretty damn likely. Fighters don't just walk up to him and punch him on the chin, cleanly. On the absolute contrary of any fighter ever to step in the Octagon.
> 
> Silva's been subbed and DQ'ed before. He hasn't really been outstruck around before - he lost by a nice triangle once, he got a once in a lifetime type standing submission attacked, he lost by knocking out Yushin Okami the wrong way. --- but never got beat up and lost - like GSP v Hughes and Serra, respectively.


your too quick to defend silva. i didnt mean he got beat and dominated in the same fight, but he has been beat before. fedor has only lost once. if your gonna go p4p you have to at least attempt to take that into account. as far as gsp over silva, thats more because hes fought better comp and has only lost twice, once to a hof and once by a fluky tko. but to me its close, its just that between the three their last fights have not been dominant the way you expect and you have to take that into account(at least i do).


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Firstly, I don't think either of these guys is the P4P king. I've been saying for a little while that (a) P4P rankings are stupid and (b) if you're going to talk seriously about who's the most technically devastating fighter in the sport, neither GSP or Anderson stand up to Jose Aldo. That's neither here nor there.

I agree that Anderson is still a force. The rib injury isn't an excuse for a rough outing, and he's definitely coming to the end of his career.

At the end, it'll be hard to argue that Anderson wasn't the greatest champion in the history of the UFC. He's 12-0 in his UFC career, and if he goes to 15-0, 16-0 and then retires, that'll be awesome. It's a wicked streak to break and I don't know that anyone will come close for ten or fifteen years.

But the number that's worth talking about are those eight consecutive title wins. Hughes had six consecutive title wins, and Tito has six. At the moment, GSP is the only guy who has a shot at that number, so they're competitors in that respect, but that's about it.

GSP will never have that 12-0 number, so it'll be hard to argue that he's as dominant as Anderson, and the best he can hope for is X-2 in title fights. He's got a shot at passing Anderson in consecutive title defenses, but the legend of Silva remains, and will continue to remain, that he's X-0, and GSP can't touch that.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> your too quick to defend silva. i didnt mean he got beat and dominated in the same fight, but he has been beat before. fedor has only lost once. if your gonna go p4p you have to at least attempt to take that into account. as far as gsp over silva, thats more because hes fought better comp and has only lost twice, once to a hof and once by a fluky tko. but to me its close, its just that between the three their last fights have not been dominant the way you expect and you have to take that into account(at least i do).


If you mean "fluky TKO," getting punched in the face and going in to a tailspin and then getting GnPed, that's not a fluke - he got his chin tested...and he changed as fighter after that. After that, starting with Kos I, he became the LnP GSP of today.

I* was *a big Fedor fan, now I just respect what he was in the past, now he's picking and choosing favorable fights - and he still lost after picking his opponent. I remember reading the headline of Fedor Vs Overeem last December, Rogers was Fedor's replacement. Fedor didn't want the fight. And he was set to fight Overeem after Overeem beat Brett Rogers. He still wanted no part of Overeem, he doesn't care about being the champion. 

That speaks volumes. By Sonnen logic, Scott Coker should 'fax him a pink slip.'


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^see that i get. im sure M1 will deny but hey ubereem is a scary dude. the loss to werdum is not that terrible. it was quick and to a world class jj practicioner. i for one cant wiat until fedor and silva fight again, but as you can tell by my sig, im already preparing for the future lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Firstly, I don't think either of these guys is the P4P king. I've been saying for a little while that (a) P4P rankings are stupid and (b) if you're going to talk seriously about who's the most technically devastating fighter in the sport, neither GSP or Anderson stand up to Jose Aldo. That's neither here nor there.


I agree with this part for sure. P4P is all speculation but it seems to be based purely on who said fighter beats and not who has the best skill set.



> I agree that Anderson is still a force. The rib injury isn't an excuse for a rough outing, and he's definitely coming to the end of his career.


I agree that it is not an excuse for a bad outing as it is the fighters responsibility to come into the fight at 100%, but I also think that the rib could have had a lot to do with why Silva was being dominated. This is purely speculation on my part but I think Silva would have done a bit better had he not been injured.



> At the end, it'll be hard to argue that Anderson wasn't the greatest champion in the history of the UFC. He's 12-0 in his UFC career, and if he goes to 15-0, 16-0 and then retires, that'll be awesome. It's a wicked streak to break and I don't know that anyone will come close for ten or fifteen years.


He is definitely the greatest champion in UFC history, but I would argue that GSP could infact break it or come very close to it.



> But the number that's worth talking about are those eight consecutive title wins. Hughes had six consecutive title wins, and Tito has six. At the moment, GSP is the only guy who has a shot at that number, so they're competitors in that respect, but that's about it.


I think that they are both just as dominant just in different aspects of fighting.



> GSP will never have that 12-0 number, so it'll be hard to argue that he's as dominant as Anderson, and the best he can hope for is X-2 in title fights. He's got a shot at passing Anderson in consecutive title defenses, but the legend of Silva remains, and will continue to remain, that he's X-0, and GSP can't touch that.


I don't think that it is impossible for GSP to break it. They are both equally dominant in their respective disciplines in my opinion. I think that GSP's wrestling is just as far ahead of everyone else's as Silva's striking is.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> ^see that i get. im sure M1 will deny but hey ubereem is a scary dude. the loss to werdum is not that terrible. it was quick and to a world class jj practicioner. i for one cant wiat until fedor and silva fight again, but as you can tell by my sig, im already preparing for the future lol.


I still see Anderson Silva (older than Fedor) fighting all #1 contenders, year after year. Ofcourse Fedor will probably knock the hell out of Werdum and use his natural skills not get caught by Werdum. Fedor is still a damn good fighter. So that fight will happen. But he's blatanlty obviously scared of Overeem otherwise he would of fought him. He's scared to lose, scared to hurt his record. If I see Silva saying he doesn't want to rematch with Sonnen, then he becomes like Fedor. 

If you're not retiring, go out like Muhammad Ali and fight the best that's out there till you're done.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> *I still see Anderson Silva (older than Fedor) fighting all #1 contenders, year after year.* Ofcourse Fedor will probably knock the hell out of Werdum and use his natural skills not get caught by Werdum. Fedor is still a damn good fighter. So that fight will happen. But he's blatanlty obviously scared of Overeem otherwise he would of fought him. He's scared to lose, scared to hurt his record. If I see Silva saying he doesn't want to rematch with Sonnen, then he becomes like Fedor.
> 
> If you're not retiring, go out like Muhammad Ali and fight the best that's out there till you're done.


thats not true, i clearly remember silva and his manager telling dan henderson to fight marquart to decide number one contender. he did not want to face hendo again even though he had just come off one of the most spectacular wins of his career.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Font formatting is tricky. Be careful.



HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree with this part for sure. P4P is all speculation but it seems to be based purely on who said fighter beats and not who has the best skill set.


I mean, even if we see Anderson vs. GSP, it doesn't solve the P4P debate between them. After all, Anderson is bigger, so the GSP fans will say "well, if Anderson and GSP were the same size, it would've turned out differently."

If Jose Aldo was 185 pounds, he'd kick the crap out of either of those guys, as far as I'm concerned, but the reality is, he's just the guy with the best technical skills right now. And because he's in a lighter weight class, he doesn't get the name recognition that Silva or GSP get.



> I agree that it is not an excuse for a bad outing as it is the fighters responsibility to come into the fight at 100%, but I also think that the rib could have had a lot to do with why Silva was being dominated. This is purely speculation on my part but I think Silva would have done a bit better had he not been injured.


Sure, and I'm sure that Nog's staph infection had a lot to do with his loss to Mir, but those are the risks in being a professional fighter, and if you think the injury is too debilitating, you should step out of the fight.

Still, Anderson went into the cage, and he had an injury, and he fought through it and he won. If it were just one iffy outing in a row, it'd be one of those things that I'd say, "We're probably not going to see that again." But we've known that this was the right gameplan for fighting Anderson, so it's the reality of a rough stylistic matchup.



> He is definitely the greatest champion in UFC history, but I would argue that GSP could infact break it or come very close to it... I think that they are both just as dominant just in different aspects of fighting.


Sure, but the statistical arguments for who's the "greatest fighter in UFC history" is going to be divided on the basis I've just described. GSP will have a lot of support if he can pass Anderson in most title victories, but the losses don't go away.

Anderson has his, but during this period, he's the greatest, and even when GSP was in the upper echelon of the sport, he had losses. It's tough to shake that from the public perception.



> I don't think that it is impossible for GSP to break it. They are both equally dominant in their respective disciplines in my opinion. I think that GSP's wrestling is just as far ahead of everyone else's as Silva's striking is.


I'm not as sure. I just think that GSP isn't in a particularly competitive division. He had two serious challengers, Fitch and Alves, and he beat both of them in impressive fashion. If he fights Shields and wins, that'd be a huge victory for him.

But the division that Anderson went through in his consecutive title wins is more impressive to me, even with the weaker fighters like Leites and Coté, the fact that his career spans two divisions and his title victories come against legitimate fighters like Franklin, Henderson and Marquardt, all of whom he finished (a major stigma for GSP) then I think it's worth pointing out that (a) Anderson Silva had a tougher division and (b) he beat the guys in that division in a fashion more impressive than GSP.

That's a pretty subjective argument, but it's a pretty strong one. GSP's performances have been hugely dominant, and that's worth talking about. But Fitch, Penn, Alves and Hardy on not quite the same as Franklin, Marquardt and Henderson, especially given that Franklin and Henderson were considered by some top ten fighters at lightheavyweight.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...He's still the best. To be the champion you have to beat the champion. Sonnen brought it for sure, but Silva was injured because he's _never been beat-up and dominated_ like that on the feet or on the ground. It's simple logic: Has Silva ever looked that bad in his entire career? No. If a rematch happens, let's see a how a fully healthy Anderson Silva with his back against the wall performs. Like Fedor has all the doubters and his back against the wall, let's see how he bounces back.

Never underestimate the heart of a champion...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not sure how Anderson getting through the hardest fight in his UFC career, coming back from getting battered to pull out a last ditch win drops his stock. If anything it should lead him to be held in even higher regard. People praise Nog for coming back from getting destroyed and winning, but because it's Anderson he doesn't get the credit for it. Anderson Silva is a bad motherfucker, and he finally got the fight he needed to prove he possesses the heart of a champion, and he passed the test. Anderson Silva is comfortably the #1 P4P fighter in the world right now in my eyes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Font formatting is tricky. Be careful.


It looks like it haha. I didn't even notice that it did that. :confused02:



> I mean, even if we see Anderson vs. GSP, it doesn't solve the P4P debate between them. After all, Anderson is bigger, so the GSP fans will say "well, if Anderson and GSP were the same size, it would've turned out differently."


I think that the way that P4P rankings is right now, if they fought, it would definitely determine which one is viewed as the top fighter since it is based on who beats who for the most part. I will agree that the size difference will come up and change the view of the fight for many people depending on the outcome.



> If Jose Aldo was 185 pounds, he'd kick the crap out of either of those guys, as far as I'm concerned, but the reality is, he's just the guy with the best technical skills right now. And because he's in a lighter weight class, he doesn't get the name recognition that Silva or GSP get.


I agree. I think that Aldo has the best skill set in MMA right now. I don't really think that it is because of the lighter weight class, I think that it is because he is in the WEC. The WEC has great fighters, but their divisions are not a deep with talent as the UFC so fighters like Silva and GSP cleaning out their divisions is a bit more impressive than cleaning out a WEC division.



> Sure, and I'm sure that Nog's staph infection had a lot to do with his loss to Mir, but those are the risks in being a professional fighter, and if you think the injury is too debilitating, you should step out of the fight.


I agree.



> Still, Anderson went into the cage, and he had an injury, and he fought through it and he won. If it were just one iffy outing in a row, it'd be one of those things that I'd say, "We're probably not going to see that again." But we've known that this was the right gameplan for fighting Anderson, so it's the reality of a rough stylistic matchup.


I will agree with you here as Silva has struggled with wrestlers in the past. I was just speculating about whether or not Silva would have been dominated the way he was once the fight was on the ground had he not had a rib injury.



> Sure, but the statistical arguments for who's the "greatest fighter in UFC history" is going to be divided on the basis I've just described. GSP will have a lot of support if he can pass Anderson in most title victories, but the losses don't go away.


The losses in the UFC will not go away, but as far as P4P is concerned, GSP has less overall losses. I will agree that it will be tough for GSP to be considered the best UFC champion with losses in the UFC should Silva retired with an undefeated UFC record.



> Anderson has his, but during this period, he's the greatest, and even when GSP was in the upper echelon of the sport, he had losses. It's tough to shake that from the public perception.


Silva's losses were earlier in his career than GSP's were, but I don't think that has really taken away from their invinsible aura as of recent. 



> I'm not as sure. I just think that GSP isn't in a particularly competitive division. He had two serious challengers, Fitch and Alves, and he beat both of them in impressive fashion. If he fights Shields and wins, that'd be a huge victory for him.
> 
> But the division that Anderson went through in his consecutive title wins is more impressive to me, even with the weaker fighters like Leites and Coté, the fact that his career spans two divisions and his title victories come against legitimate fighters like Franklin, Henderson and Marquardt, all of whom he finished (a major stigma for GSP) then I think it's worth pointing out that (a) Anderson Silva had a tougher division and (b) he beat the guys in that division in a fashion more impressive than GSP.


See, my opinion is the opposite. I think that the WW division is more competitive than the MW division. I think that it is a bit deeper than the MW division. I do agree that the MW division has an absurd amount of talent, but I personally think it is one of the weaker divisions inside of the UFC.



> That's a pretty subjective argument, but it's a pretty strong one. GSP's performances have been hugely dominant, and that's worth talking about. But Fitch, Penn, Alves and Hardy on not quite the same as Franklin, Marquardt and Henderson, especially given that Franklin and Henderson were considered by some top ten fighters at lightheavyweight.


I think that the fact that Silva has finished his opponents and has fought at LHW and against fighters that went to LHW is a huge reason why he is ranked ahead of GSP. But I think that GSP's record of fighters is just as impressive as Silva's.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> I don't think GSP could even beat Okami.


I don't think Anderson could even beat Okami.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

People are considering P4P rankings as the best time of a persons career. Not what the fighters are doing right now.

Silva danced in his second to last fight instead of engaging, and got his ass handed to him for 23 minutes in his last fight. How you can still place on top of the P4P ladder is beyond me.

Yes, he got the W. Yes he is a great fighter who has done great things. He was on top of the P4P ladder for a long time, but that time is up. He did not win his last fight in a dominating fashion, and he certainly didn't solidify his place on top of the P4P list with that fight.

If he knocked Sonnen the **** out first / second round, I would clearly list him top P4P. But he didn't. He was outstruck, out grappled, and the entire pace of the fight was dictated by Sonnen. The top P4P guy in the world wouldn't let that happen to him. Sore ribs or not.

GSP and Jose Aldo IMO are by FAR the most dominant fighters in the world *right now*. P4P GSP is all alone at number one. Period. Saying anything else is just refusing to accept the facts.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Legend!!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Legend!!!


Believe that!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lucifora said:


> What is Anderson Silva's Status now??












It´s right up there.

Going into a fight with a severe injury, taking a beat for 23 minutes and still managing to find a way to win...
To me that says a lot about the kind of champion/ fighter / man he is...


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

MrObjective said:


> If you mean "fluky TKO," getting punched in the face and going in to a tailspin and then getting GnPed, that's not a fluke - he got his chin tested...and he changed as fighter after that. After that, starting with Kos I, he became the LnP GSP of today.


The Serra punch hit St. Pierre behind the ear, not on the chin.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Beeg said:


> The Serra punch hit St. Pierre behind the ear, not on the chin.


Ok he had him dazed, perhaps he had a hard neck torque that that passes up your skull, momentarily shaking your brain out of place. He probably saw a flash and for a split second, was dazed, confused and got finished... whatever. 

Sorry, I guess punching GSP behind the ear is his achilles, but he has a rock solid chin.





Liddellianenko said:


> I don't think Anderson could even beat Okami.


He'd probably lose to him again like last time, Okami was so dominant.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...He's still the best. To be the champion you have to beat the champion. Sonnen brought it for sure, but Silva was injured because he's _never been beat-up and dominated_ like that on the feet or on the ground. It's simple logic: Has Silva ever looked that bad in his entire career? No. If a rematch happens, let's see a how a fully healthy Anderson Silva with his back against the wall performs. Like Fedor has all the doubters and his back against the wall, let's see how he bounces back.
> 
> Never underestimate the heart of a champion...


oh please give me a break. anderson has never fought a wrestler like chael and it showed regardless if he was injured(like everybody is, going into a fight) or not. hendo is not known for his GnP and thats why he didn't do much to anderson while chael is known for his GnP and it has showed on just about everyone he has faced.

Anderson has never had above average TDD and even if he did, chael will still take him down when he feels like it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MrObjective said:


> He'd probably lose to him again like last time, Okami was so dominant.


You must've been watching the wrong fight ... the one I watched had Anderson on the ground and pulling a bitch illegal move that lost him the fight. Probably because he realized someone with good ground and pound that got him down could've smashed his face halfway into the mat like Sonnen did.

I'm not saying Okami beat Anderson, but Anderson certainly didn't prove anything either.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> You must've been watching the wrong fight ... the one I watched had Anderson on the ground and pulling a bitch illegal move that lost him the fight. Probably because he realized someone with good ground and pound that got him down could've smashed his face halfway into the mat like Sonnen did.
> 
> I'm not saying Okami beat Anderson, but Anderson certainly didn't prove anything either.


Hey, at the end of the day AS got the win plus Chael face looked far more worst than AS. Every potential matchup with AS in it is Hearsay, yes he wrestling is his weakness. People do know this but facts are AS has not lost to a great wrestler. I don't understand the hate AS gets and all the potential match ups that he can't win. There is no point in arguing cause unless it happens u will never know.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Hey, at the end of the day AS got the win *plus Chael face looked far more worst than AS.* Every potential matchup with AS in it is Hearsay, yes he wrestling is his weakness. People do know this but facts are AS has not lost to a great wrestler. I don't understand the hate AS gets and all the potential match ups that he can't win. There is no point in arguing cause unless it happens u will never know.


Can you guys stop with this? This is one of the most un-educated type of comment I've ever seen on this fight. It's nothing against you, a lot of people have said this.

Some people bruise more than other. Some people cut more than others. FYI bruises are harder to see on black people than white, and Chael is an obvious bruiser / bleeder.

Chael went home and Anderson went to the hospital. Looks are rarely a determination of who did more damage. Watching the fight, and seeing how the power shots land is much better.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Can you guys stop with this? This is one of the most un-educated type of comment I've ever seen on this fight. It's nothing against you, a lot of people have said this.
> 
> Some people bruise more than other. Some people cut more than others. FYI bruises are harder to see on black people than white, and Chael is an obvious bruiser / bleeder.
> 
> Chael went home and Anderson went to the hospital. Looks are rarely a determination of who did more damage. Watching the fight, and seeing how the power shots land is much better.


Some people hit harder than others and Anderson Silva hits a lot ******* harder than Chael. He nearly broke Chael in half with every strike he landed. Being marked up doesn't mean anything but neither does going to the hospital for a rib injury when no big body strikes were landed by your opponent.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Can you guys stop with this? This is one of the most un-educated type of comment I've ever seen on this fight. It's nothing against you, a lot of people have said this.
> 
> Some people bruise more than other. Some people cut more than others. FYI bruises are harder to see on black people than white, and Chael is an obvious bruiser / bleeder.
> 
> Chael went home and Anderson went to the hospital. Looks are rarely a determination of who did more damage. Watching the fight, and seeing how the power shots land is much better.


lol i was joking with that comment about Chael face, I have seen enough Chael fight to understand its just a natural occurrence with him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Heh, some GSP/Chael Sonnen fans are soooo mad about this whole thing, it's hilarious.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Heh, some GSP/Chael Sonnen fans are soooo mad about this whole thing, it's hilarious.


word and i'm an AS fan but i feel there pain. For 4 1/2 rounds i was depressed and sad that AS was on the verge of losing. THe best way to describe the feeling is pretend ur Tiger woods when the scandal broke. After AS applied the submission it was hammer time.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Truth hurts some people, I feel bad for them too.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> People are considering P4P rankings as the best time of a persons career. Not what the fighters are doing right now.
> 
> Silva danced in his second to last fight instead of engaging, and got his ass handed to him for 23 minutes in his last fight. How you can still place on top of the P4P ladder is beyond me.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ This. 

And for the people claiming Silva's rib injury disclosed after the fight makes him some kind of legend, no, actually it makes him kind of an excuse maker. NO MMA fighter is 100% going into a fight ... if you've ever trained, you'll realize that you'll always have something aching, cut, bruised, broken, or infected 90% of the time, that's the fighter lifestyle. If it wasn't serious enough to cancel the fight, then it probably wasn't too much worse than many of the others. A bruised rib is nothing compared to a staph infection, a pulled muscle, high fever, or even a broken/improperly healed bone, and people have fought with that kind of shit before.

GSP had a severely pulled groin in his fight against possibly his most dangerous opponent to date, Alves. Guess what, GSP STILL dominated the shit out of him for 5 rounds, not got smashed for 4.5 rounds and pull off a miracle submission. 



Alex_DeLarge said:


> Funny, when GSP was under pressure, he wilted and got beat by a second rate midget.
> 
> Silva goes under pressure, he guts it out and pulls out the victory. Hm, who is pound for pound again?


Funny, when Silva got put under pressure by an F Level japanese can he was made to smell his balls for the whole fight before he got choked out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQa4X_WhM6s

At least GSP came back and destroyed that midget and his fluke illegal punch behind the head. 

Anderson is amazing, but he has shown massive holes in his game and being able to dictate where it takes place against 1/3rd of the popular MMA skillset (wrestling), whereas GSP in his latest fights has dominated guys from all across the board - World class BJJ blackbelts/Stellar boxers like BJ, world class MT/BJJ fighters like Alves, and Div I champ wrestlers like Kos, Hughes and Fitch. 

Anderson has looked invincible in a division with a shortage of his Kryptonite, the historically weakest division in the UFC. If he's lucky, he'll get to avoid it until retirement and look invincible while doing it. If not, he'll get GSP.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> And for the people claiming Silva's rib injury disclosed after the fight makes him some kind of legend, no, actually it makes him kind of an excuse maker. NO MMA fighter is 100% going into a fight ... if you've ever trained, you'll realize that you'll always have something aching, broken, or infected 90% of the time, that's the fighter lifestyle. If it wasn't serious enough to cancel the fight, then it probably wasn't too much worse than many of the others. A bruised rib is nothing compared to a staph infection, a pulled muscle, or a broken bone, and people have fought with that kind of shit before.
> 
> ...


Where talking about 2003 now? Over that time he has became the p4p king. AS is the only man capable of holding the WW/MW/LHW belts, hell if cain becomes champ I say the HW title to. GSP has never faced a striker on the level of AS, from 2003 AS has got significantly better.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Where talking about 2003 now? Over that time he has became the p4p king. AS is the only man capable of holding the WW/MW/LHW belts, hell if cain becomes champ I say the HW title to. GSP has never faced a striker on the level of AS, from 2003 AS has got significantly better.


Why do people keep bringing up GSP's 2007 loss then? GSP has come a long way since then too. And Anderson has never faced a wrestler on the level of GSP either, especially one with a BJJ black belt, and who knows how to stick to a gameplan that counters his opponent instead of winging haymakers.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> Some people hit harder than others and Anderson Silva hits a lot ******* harder than Chael. He nearly broke Chael in half with every strike he landed. Being marked up doesn't mean anything but neither does going to the hospital for a rib injury when no big body strikes were landed by your opponent.


Uhm. How do you know Anderson hits harder than Chael? How do you know Chael was almost broken in half by Silva's punches?

I think it's pretty safe to say that's your opinion, and pretty void of any facts.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> Heh, some GSP/Chael Sonnen fans are soooo mad about this whole thing, it's hilarious.


I'm not mad about anything. I saw a great fight, and was happy I got my money's worth (unlike the last time I paid to watch Anderson). I just find it funny that the Silva fans claim that win was some sort of a huge victory for him. They talk about his heart and chin, then call Chael pillow hands. Make up your mind.

I know the Silva fans were planning on Silva destroying Chael in the first two rounds. I think this is their way of coping with seeing him get his ass handed to him for 23 minutes... "But but but... look at his heart! His ribs! His Grandma!" It's very *very* sad that people literally ignore reality this much.

It was a great fight. Props to Anderson for pulling it off. But I think it's a pretty clear indicator that he is incredibly human, and his reign of pure dominance is over. Hope that doesn't sting too much to hear.



Liddellianenko said:


> Why do people keep bringing up GSP's 2007 loss then? In GSP has come a long way since then too. And Anderson has never faced a wrestler on the level of GSP either, especially one with a BJJ black belt.


Well put, and don't forget sub defense.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Why do people keep bringing up GSP's 2007 loss then? In GSP has come a long way since then too. And Anderson has never faced a wrestler on the level of GSP either, especially one with a BJJ black belt.


In 2007 GSP was the WW king, 2003 AS was barley relevant. Has name me one BJJ guy GSP has submit? The last time GSP finished a fight legitimately was in 2005. Hughes was out of his prime and serra had no business being in the octagon with gsp in the first place. Its like putting kimbo against rampage. Last time i checked AS has better submission defence than anybody gsp has faced not named BJ penn.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> In 2007 GSP was the WW king, 2003 AS was barley relevant. Has name me one BJJ guy GSP has submit? The last time GSP finished a fight legitimately was in 2005. Hughes was out of his prime and serra had no business being in the octagon with gsp in the first place. Its like putting kimbo against rampage. Last time i checked AS has better submission defence than anybody gsp has faced not named BJ penn.


This is irrelevant ... GSP doesn't need to submit or finish AS, he just has to do exactly what Sonnen did except for the last 5 secs of the fight. I'm not saying GSP will submit Anderson, I'm saying he'll beat the shit out of him and AVOID being submitted.

As for being more recent, Anderson being pounded just this month is far more fresh a memory than the three year old illegal punch that shook GSP, who no one has been able to so much as daze since.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> This is irrelevant ... GSP doesn't need to submit or finish AS, he just has to do exactly what Sonnen did except for the last 5 secs of the fight. I'm not saying GSP will submit Anderson, I'm saying he'll beat the shit out of him and AVOID being submitted.


Everything we both say is hearsay unless it happens we will never know. But on paper we can argue lol. I believe the cracked ribs story cause AS was just laying there not really moving on the ground. However i believe the sonnen fight is a wake up call that will make him improve just like the serra fight did for GSP. Plus as does have the size advantage and also he does fight back from the ground with strikes etc.


----------



## killuminati420 (Aug 17, 2010)

lucifora said:


> I still think he is (at least one of) the best pound for pound fighters despite his poor performance against Chael Sonnen. A few people on the board have said that GSP is now the undisputed P4P champ, GSP has lost though and Silva has not so how does that match up?? GSP does dominate using his wrestling, but contrary to the way Chael used his, GSP tends to solve and usually has boring decision victories. I'm not saying Silva has been entertaining in his last 3 or 4 fights but he does tend to finish fighters and puts on a more of a dominating display. Rather than GSPs lay and pray style.


Very well said i feel the same and agree 110% before silva was in the ufc he was a dominator no one could touch him. But brazilian ju jitsu with the combo of anderson silvas mma vs wrestling and submission [email protected] bull crap you cant match the two and expect a good fight they lay buttraping eachother the whole fight its lame but silva can take alot of hits so he needs better matchups. as for sonnen he deserves a title shot maybe he should move to light heavy weight and work his way up i honestly didnt want to see silva lose his title that way because if the fight wasnt so techniqual and was more punching silva would have the upper hand so to say..

Just my thought peace.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> he wouldn't have been able to stop the takedowns even if had good ribs.


lol right, he still stuffed 2 takedowns , at least one with hurt ribs. I think not having bad ribs would have helped him out a lot.Besides he still submitted him.

Also anyone who says GSP woudl dominate him because Chael did, are idiots and clearly don't know what they're talking about. Just because Chael had him on his back doesn't mean GSP can do the same or better. Every fight is different and you can't make comparisons on how another fight will be just because GSP is a wrestler. Thats not how it works in MMA.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Yea because he just gets better and better with age, to think that he will be the best MW forever and that the age is not going to effect the performances he produces is fcuking retarded, Silvas main strength is his speed and he is not getting any faster the older he gets.
> 
> in fight sports such as MMA at around 26 you mature into full strength around 28 to 32 you are in your very peak, 33 to 34 you can maintain at the top, after that you will start to slow down and fall from the best physical health you have ever been in.
> 
> You dumb ass opinion that Silva will defy the laws of ageing is so fcuking stupid, if you seriously believe that you really are a delusional dumb fcuk.



Excellent analysis Dr. Killershark1985

how many years of study do you have in the field?

:cheeky4:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Enough with the personal insults. Let's get back on topic and stay there please.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Uhm. How do you know Anderson hits harder than Chael? How do you know Chael was almost broken in half by Silva's punches?
> 
> I think it's pretty safe to say that's your opinion, and pretty void of any facts.


No actually it isn't an opinion at all.

Anderson knocks people out with his strikes often Chael never does he clearly hits harder there is no debate to be had. That is a complete trolling statement by you. 

I know Chael was almost broken in half by everything Silva landed by the way he flailed and contorted his body in pain from all of them and his own comments after the fight about how much they hurt.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> You must've been watching the wrong fight ... the one I watched had Anderson on the ground and pulling a bitch illegal move that lost him the fight. Probably because he realized someone with good ground and pound that got him down could've smashed his face halfway into the mat like Sonnen did.
> 
> I'm not saying Okami beat Anderson, but Anderson certainly didn't prove anything either.



Yeah lucky Silva he did that 'bitch move,' he was about to get destroyed.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> This is irrelevant ... GSP doesn't need to submit or finish AS, he just has to do exactly what Sonnen did except for the last 5 secs of the fight. I'm not saying GSP will submit Anderson, I'm saying he'll beat the shit out of him and AVOID being submitted.
> 
> As for being more recent,* Anderson being pounded just this month is far more fresh a memory than the three year old illegal punch that shook GSP, who no one has been able to so much as daze since.*



Dude, stop crying about that "illegal" punch since strikes like that are landed all the time. And besides I'm pretty sure you didn't cry a river when belfort hit franklin in the same spot or when bones jones dropped bonnar with an elbow to the back of his head.

GSP got brutally TKO'ed, deal with it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jhizzy said:


> Dude, stop crying about that "illegal" punch since strikes like that are landed all the time. And besides I'm pretty sure you didn't cry a river when belfort hit franklin in the same spot or when bones jones dropped bonnar with an elbow to the back of his head.
> 
> GSP got brutally TKO'ed, deal with it.


Or when Chael punched Andy directly in the back of the head in the fifth not a little behind the ear like Serra did to GSP.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Are people still hating on Chael for kicking the shit out of Silva for the whole fight??? Now Chael was landing illegal shots to the back of the head?? :confused02: Lawl..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When was he throwing illegal shots to the head?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> No actually it isn't an opinion at all.
> 
> Anderson knocks people out with his strikes often Chael never does he clearly hits harder there is no debate to be had. That is a complete trolling statement by you.


No trolling, and it wasn't meant to be offensive if it was. Chael rocked Anderson, and Anderson Rocked Chael.

I don't think Anderson has as much power in his shots as people think. He throws them from weird positions and hits people when they aren't expecting it - which are the shots that hurt the worst. You can see a hay maker coming and usually still survive. You can not see a upper cut / over hand coming and get ktfo by it when it carries less power than the hay maker. Anderson is amazing at throwing things people don't see coming. Not to mention his striking is extremely precision. I don't think it has much to do with power.



> I know Chael was almost broken in half by everything Silva landed by the way he flailed and contorted his body in pain from all of them and his own comments after the fight about how much they hurt.


Chael even said in the interview that Anderson was groaning and saying Chael's name after he would land a strike. Chael was only really rocked once. So was Anderson.

Unless you've experienced both of their power, it's a moot point.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Sousa said:


> Also anyone who says GSP woudl dominate him because Chael did, are idiots and clearly don't know what they're talking about. Just because Chael had him on his back doesn't mean GSP can do the same or better. Every fight is different and you can't make comparisons on how another fight will be just because GSP is a wrestler. Thats not how it works in MMA.


lol that is one of the most ignorant statements I've heard on this forum ... what are you doing discussing MMA, when you don't understand the fundamental style clashes and only ways to predict fights? Do you just watch UFC Countdown videos and predict by the hype?

This isn't MMA math, it's style analysis and is the only reasonable way to look at predicting the outcome of fights. I'm not saying since GSP beat Karo who beat Chonan who beat Silva, GSP beats Silva, that's what is stupid. 

I'm just looking at Silva's fundamental style weakness and GSP's fundamental style strengths. There's never a 100% foolproof way of looking at fights, but this is what separates the rational MMA observer from the ones who are continually surprised at any fight outcomes against the favorite. 

Case in point

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/75268-all-things-anderson-silva-vs-chael-sonnen-112.html#post1233187



Liddellianenko said:


> Exactly ... those with short memories need to watch the fight again:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=9586323049
> 
> ...


Pretty much exactly how it played out right? So much for 90% of the thread that predicted Chael's head was going to be knocked off into the last row with a knee in the first, "while going for a takedown"? 

In that way it's obvious Sonnen's style weakness is top level submissions, the guy has half a dozen submission losses after dominant performances leading up to it.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

A fat, out of shape Lutter who'd spent too much time in the steam room was still able to take Anderson down AT WILL and impose a total beatdown in the first round.<quote>



Yeah and his fat-ass fought a Silva 11-weeks from dual knee surgery and lost. The whole protecting guys, holding guys back after surgeries and injuries is a new thing Dana White is doing.

Silva looked nothing like himself, he had fractured ribs - he got rocked by the the great Sonnen stand-up and he still hurt Sonnen and finished him.

The rematch will happen, people dislike Silva cause he's 35 and still isn't losing against any guy the UFC throws at him. Is Sonnen going to walk up to him at the opening bell and punch him in the face cleanly again? I highly doubt it. Fights over, Sonnen was the lesser man, just wait till there's a rematch.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah and his fat-ass fought a Silva 11-weeks from dual knee surgery and lost. The whole protecting guys, holding guys back after surgeries and injuries is a new thing Dana White is doing.[/quote]

Regardless, TDD is not a strong suite for Silva. If someones going to beat him, it's going to be through that.



> Silva looked nothing like himself, he had fractured ribs - he got rocked by the the great Sonnen stand-up and he still hurt Sonnen and finished him.


Maybe. I think Sonnen got in his head.



> The rematch will happen, *people dislike Silva cause he's 35 and still isn't losing against any guy the UFC throws at him.* Is Sonnen going to walk up to him at the opening bell and punch him in the face cleanly again? I highly doubt it. Fights over, Sonnen was the lesser man, just wait till there's a rematch.


No. People dis-like Silva because they paid money to see him dance and hide behind the ref for two rounds. It has nothing to do with his age, or his record.

Sonnen will no doubt engage him again, just like last time in a re-match. He doesn't know how not to. I can't wait for the re-match, and I'll be counting the days once it's scheduled.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think all of us will!:thumbsup:


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

To answer the original question, his status is still champ. Enough said. 

(But I'll continue.)

I was rooting for Silva this fight, but I wasn't happy with how it ended at the time. Now I believe he wanted to win this one on the ground after Chael talked trash about the Nogs' credibility. I'm sure you've all already heard the theory that he was wearing the gi at the beginning and holding up the belt at the end which means he won this one with BJJ on purpose. Whether he planned it or not, it's impressive that he pulled that off after getting grounded and pounded for four and a half rounds.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Regardless, TDD is not a strong suite for Silva. If someones going to beat him, it's going to be through that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dislike him because he destroyed their hero twice. You are such a fraud with your anti Silva and Brock posts desperately searching for reasons to justify the opinions you already had.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

hatedcellphones said:


> To answer the original question, his status is still champ. Enough said.
> 
> (But I'll continue.)
> 
> I was rooting for Silva this fight, but I wasn't happy with how it ended at the time. Now I believe he wanted to win this one on the ground after Chael talked trash about the Nogs' credibility. I'm sure you've all already heard the theory that he was wearing the gi at the beginning and holding up the belt at the end which means he won this one with BJJ on purpose. Whether he planned it or not, it's impressive that he pulled that off after getting grounded and pounded for four and a half rounds.


You know what...that's actually a very valid point. That's the first time he wore a gi. Although I called it that it was going to be a triangle choke or KO victory. He has a wiry figure and long legs that can entangle anyone. Look at Nate Diaz or George Sotiropoulos although he utilizes more of a rubber guard and almost always transitions into an omaplata and rolls out of it. Point is anyone with long legs has a good chance of utilizing the triangle with efficiency. 

I believe Anderson was absorbing the punishment in hopes of catching him. Saw several different attempts, but Big Nog mentioned he saw seven. He obviously has a keener eye.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

hatedcellphones said:


> To answer the original question, his status is still champ. Enough said.
> 
> (But I'll continue.)
> 
> I was rooting for Silva this fight, but I wasn't happy with how it ended at the time. Now I believe he wanted to win this one on the ground after Chael talked trash about the Nogs' credibility. I'm sure you've all already heard the theory that he was wearing the gi at the beginning and holding up the belt at the end which means he won this one with BJJ on purpose. Whether he planned it or not, it's impressive that he pulled that off after getting grounded and pounded for four and a half rounds.


I think he knew the whole time that he couldn't stop Sonnen's TD's, so he was planning on winning by submission.... hence coming out in the Gii



osmium said:


> They dislike him because he destroyed their hero twice. You are such a fraud with your anti Silva and Brock posts desperately searching for reasons to justify the opinions you already had.


LOL. So now Sonnen and Griffin (I'm assuming?) are my heroes? I'm glad you figured that out because I sure didn't.

How am I a fraud? I post *my* honest straight up opinions as they relate to the fight / fighters. I'm pretty sure thats the exact opposite of a fraud.

My posts regarding the Silva fight give Silva a ton of credit. I just don't see the fight through the blind eye's of a nuthugger on either side. Both fighters did great. I think Chael deserves more respect than people liker you are giving him. It's like you are completely ignoring the first 23 minutes of the fight. I acknowledge Silva got the submission and won the fight. Will you acknowledge that Chael was beating the shit out of Silva prior to that? Didn't think so.

Also I like how you completely ignored my last response to you, and just trolled me. Good one.

And where did the Brock thing come from? Jesus, you're stretching so hard to troll me that you're bringing up things that have NOTHING to do with this thread. That's quite sad.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LOL. So now Sonnen and Griffin (I'm assuming?) are my heroes? I'm glad you figured that out because I sure didn't.


Your avatar is a slight give-away dude!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Because Sonnen dominated Silva for 23 minutes and would have won if he had any BJJ skills. GSP is a better striker, wrestler, and BJJ practictioner than Sonnen without question. GSP wouldnt have been caught in that triangle, and he would have walked out of that cage the Champion.
> You'd have to be pretty delusional to think otherwise at this point IMO.


Wow your MMAth is strong. To bad MMAth never works. :thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Inkdot said:


> Wow your MMAth is strong. To bad MMAth never works. :thumb02:


*sigh* get a dictionary

Hint: MMA Math: GSP > Karo > Chonan > Silva

MMA Style Analysis: Everyone with takedowns takes Silva down easily and pounds him until submission. Ergo, Someone with takedowns + sub defence = Good chance at beating Silva.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

His status is: not as great as people think


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yeah and his fat-ass fought a Silva 11-weeks from dual knee surgery and lost. The whole protecting guys, holding guys back after surgeries and injuries is a new thing Dana White is doing.
> 
> Regardless, TDD is not a strong suite for Silva. If someones going to beat him, it's going to be through that.
> 
> ...


that's just pathetic on your part.

silva has had 12 fights in the UFC and out of those 12, two of them were unusual because he wasn't aggressively seeking a KO. 

If you dont like the guy its okay. it really is, just dont come up with stupid excuses like you just did. It makes you sound bitter and delusional.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vilify said:


> that's just pathetic on your part.
> 
> silva has had 12 fights in the UFC and out of those 12, two of them were unusual because he wasn't aggressively seeking a KO.
> 
> If you dont like the guy its okay. it really is, just dont come up with stupid excuses like you just did. It makes you sound bitter and delusional.


Well lets be completely fair. Your only as good as your last fight. He has had 10 great fights but he has had 2 arguably 3 lousy ones. Its not only that they were lousy it was that he was seriously avoiding to fight. Not sure if you saw it but the silly things i saw that night i hope to never see again. Also he literally hid behind the ref twice in the fight to the point (and its the first time iv seen this) The ref had to push the fighter away from himself. Doesnt matter if you have had 100fights you have no right to do immature things like that and then expect people to like you. Dont forget people paid anywhere from 50$(PPV/SEATS) to how much do tickets go up to??? Im going to guess from 60$ to 10,000$. Now you spend 200$ on tickets and then see a guy hiding behind the ref for the main event. Having great fights prior to that is no excuse, and if anyone is bitter its because they paid good money to see quiet frankly the most embarrassing Main Event match. If the fight was just boring and it went to a boring decision then i dont think anyone would have a legit reason to "hate" the fighter. What Silva did though most likely lost us quiet a few new/old MMA fans over in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well lets be completely fair. Your only as good as your last fight. He has had 10 great fights but he has had 2 arguably 3 lousy ones. Its not only that they were lousy it was that he was seriously avoiding to fight. Not sure if you saw it but the silly things i saw that night i hope to never see again. Also he literally hid behind the ref twice in the fight to the point (and its the first time iv seen this) The ref had to push the fighter away from himself. Doesnt matter if you have had 100fights you have no right to do immature things like that and then expect people to like you. Dont forget people paid anywhere from 50$(PPV/SEATS) to how much do tickets go up to??? Im going to guess from 60$ to 10,000$. Now you spend 200$ on tickets and then see a guy hiding behind the ref for the main event. Having great fights prior to that is no excuse, and if anyone is bitter its because they paid good money to see quiet frankly the most embarrassing Main Event match. If the fight was just boring and it went to a boring decision then i dont think anyone would have a legit reason to "hate" the fighter. What Silva did though most likely lost us quiet a few new/old MMA fans over in Abu Dhabi.


Thats nonsense.

People who didnt like andy before the maia fight, hated him even more.

People who liked him still like him.

the neutral fans may have been annoyed by the maia fight but after the sonnen fight or just going back and watching his older fights and EDUCATING themselves, they are probably over it by now. They realize why he's 12-0 in the UFC and the longest reigning champ.

Bottom line, Its ok not to like andy just stop making stupid unnecessary excuses for yourself.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Every MMA fighter will lose at one point in their career. Thats something that i can pretty much guarantee in an unpredictable sport. How they respond from that loss will determine their status. Much like how you cant rate a president until 5 years AFTER theyre out of office, you cant truly rate the classification of a fighter until after he has lost. You still have to consider Anderson in the top 3. What other fighters other than GSP and Fedor has been as dominant?


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

osmium said:


> I don't think GSP could even beat Okami.


Even on the _unlikely_ chance that GSP can't take down Okami, he would outbox the sh1t out of him. Okami has some of the worst striking in MMA. The dude is a 1 armed boxer.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vilify said:


> Thats nonsense.
> 
> People who didnt like andy before the maia fight, hated him even more.
> 
> ...


Lol... ok buddy. You totally dismiss reality when you talk dont you?? Somehow you know how people feel better then they do. lawl... the red makes sense now.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

dude just get over it already. 

I dont think sonnen is as devastated as you are over his loss. just try your best to move on with life and go find another fighter to obsess over. okay?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vilify said:


> dude just get over it already.
> 
> I dont think sonnen is as devastated as you are over his loss. just try your best to move on with life and go find another fighter to obsess over. okay?


Lol... sounds like your in denial more then anyone else is. :confused05:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Anderson Silva's status is: record holder of every single meaningful UFC record, undefeated in the UFC, most title defenses of his belt with some LHWs on the side, most precise striker in UFC history...Undisputed UFC/Cage Rage/Shooto champion. Never been TKO'ed/KOed. 

Fought two fights pretty banged up (Sonnen (ribs) and Lutter (dual knee surgery 11 weeks prior) in the UFC and won both after getting taken down and proved what champions are made of finishing both with BJJ.

BASICALLY HIS STATUS IS THE GREATEST FIGHTER IN THE HISTORY OF MMA.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Anderson Silva's status: On the IR for 6 months.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> GSP would destroy Silva ... anyone with top level wrestling and BJJ defense would.
> 
> GSP IMO happens to be an even better MMA wrestler than Sonnen ... I doubt you would see Sonnen dominate other top level wrestlers like Kos, Hughes and Fitch on the mat like GSP did, it takes an insane level of talent to repeatedly get an NCAA Div I champ pinned on his back let alone keep him there.
> 
> ...



I think Chael is a better wrestler than GSP,, just my opinion, and I don't think GSP can beat Silva, ,for sheer size difference,, I think Silva beat Chael again in 2-3 rounds,, and yes Silva is the P4P best in the world:thumb02:


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

ok i hate to say it but we need a poll seem alot of people changed there minds after this fight


----------

